# Schmutzwasserentsorgung am Koiteich



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2017)

*Schmutzwasserentsorgung am Koiteich und das Zusammenspiel von Gartenwasser- Trinkwasser- und Abwassergebühren*



*Vorwort*

Das Thema der Entsorgung und der Umgang mit dem Abwasser ist bei fast jeden Teichneubau ein Thema. Leider lese ich zu oft sehr waghalsige oder verkehrte Aussagen in den Foren, die mit etwas Pech zu finanziellen Schäden führen können. Daher habe ich es mir erlaubt, als jemand der in der Ver- und Entsorgungsbranche tätig ist, das Thema ein wenig zu durchleuchten und Grenzen und Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen, was die Thematik der Wasserentsorgung angeht. Ich weise aber ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass die Informationen keine Rechtssicherheit bieten, oder sonst irgendwie abschließend und vollständig sein müssen. Es soll ein grober Überblick geschaffen werden, der die hauptsächlich entstehenden Fragen beantwortet.

Ich kann auch gleich darauf hinweisen, dass ich hier keine Einzelfallberatung machen werde und auch nicht auf individuelle Fälle eingehen möchte.

Danke für das Verständnis.


*Was ist Koiteichwasser laut Wasserhaushaltsgesetz?*

Wer an seinem Koiteich regelmäßig Wasser wechselt, seinen Filter reinigt, oder schon mal den ganzen Teich ablassen musste, wird nicht umhin kommen, dass Wasser zu „entsorgen“.
Bevor man darauf eingehen kann wie man das Wasser entsorgen kann, oder zu entsorgen hat, gilt es zu klären welche Art von Abwasser das Teichwasser überhaupt darstellt.

Das deutsche Wasserhaushaltsgesetz definiert Abwasser im Allgemeinen so:

(WHG) vom 31. Juli 2009 (BGBl. I S. 2585). Danach ist Abwasser das durch häuslichen, gewerblichen, landwirtschaftlichen *oder sonstigen Gebrauch in seinen Eigenschaften veränderte Wasser* und das bei Trockenwetter damit zusammen abfließende Wasser (Schmutzwasser) sowie das von Niederschlägen aus dem Bereich von bebauten oder befestigten Flächen gesammelt abfließende Wasser (Niederschlagswasser). Die aus Anlagen zum Behandeln, Lagern und Ablagern von Abfällen austretenden und gesammelten Flüssigkeiten gelten ebenfalls als Schmutzwasser.

Damit ist Abwasser ein Oberbegriff, der sich sogar noch weiter herunterbrechen lässt. Doch für unsere Zwecke sollte es reichen.

Fülle ich meinen Teich regelmäßig mit Trinkwasser auf, wird dieses im Teich in seinen Eigenschaften verändert. Durch den Schmutzeintrag der Fische und die Umwandlungsprozesse von Ammonium in Nitrit und letztendlich in Nitrat, hat das Wasser letztendlich nicht mehr die Eigenschaften von Trinkwasser.

*Nach dieser Definition ist Teichwasser dann mit Abwasser gleichzusetzen.*


*Die Problematik mit Gartenwasserzählern und Brunnen*

Viele Gemeinden/Versorger bieten ihren Kunden die Möglichkeit einen Gartenwasserzähler zu installieren, der von den Schmutzwassergebühren befreit ist. Hintergrund ist, dass dieses entnommene Wasser zur Bewässerung von Pflanzen verwendet und damit im Boden versickert wird. Eine Benutzungsgebühr für den Kanal, fällt damit nicht an.

Viele Koiteichbesitzer nutzen den Gartenwasseranschluss um ihren Teich aufzufüllen. Sollte das Auffüllen im Zusammenhang mit einem Wasserwechsel stattfinden, muss also Wasser entsorgt werden. Wie oben hergeleitet, handelt es sich dabei per Definition um Abwasser.

Dieses Abwasser muss der Kanalisation zugeführt werden. Da bei der Benutzung der Kanäle aber eine Benutzungsgebühr anfällt, wird das System hier ad absurdum geführt. Der Teichbesitzer ist damit Abwassergebührenpflichtig und nicht mehr von Abwassergebühren befreit.

Damit wird auch schnell klar, dass Teiche die einen Kanalanschluss haben, aber mit Gartenwasser befüllt werden, welches von den Abwassergebühren befreit ist, wiederrechtlich in das Kanalnetz einleiten. Es liegt also Betrug vor.

Aussagen wie, Zitat “Da wird dann eben der 2 Zoll Schlauch in den Gullie gehängt,…“, sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen und stellen laut Gesetz kein korrektes Verhalten da.

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter, denken sich viele. Fakt ist jedoch, dass hohe Entnahmen über den Gartenwasserzähler durch die Versorger registriert werden und es zu unangekündigten Vor-Ort-Prüfungen kommen kann. Die Folgen können vielfältig ausfallen. Über Nachzahlungen der Schmutzwassergebühren und bei Vorliegen eines Anschluss und Benutzungszwangs, auch bis hin zum Zwang seinen Teich an die Kanalisation anzuschließen, wenn bisher versickert wurde.

Für alle die Ihren Teich mit Wasser aus einem eigenen Brunnen auffüllen, gelten hier natürlich auch Regeln. Unabhängig davon ob der Brunnen offiziell genehmigt ist oder nicht, darf das daraus entnommene Wasser nicht dem Schmutzwasserkanal zugeführt werden. Vor allen Dingen, weil die Menge im Normalfall nicht mit geeichten Messvorrichtungen gezählt wird und somit keine Grundlage für eine Abrechnung der Schmutzwassergebühren ermittelt werden kann.


*Versickerung*

Das Wasserhaushaltsgesetz legt in §55 fest, dass anfallendes Regenwasser in erster Linie *getrennt *von häuslichem Schmutzwasser zu sammeln und abzuleiten ist. Eine Versickerung ist erlaubt, wenn ausreichend Flächen zur Verfügung stehen. Da Teichwasser per Definition Schmutzwasser darstellt, darf es grundsätzlich nicht versickert werden.


*Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel*

Viele Gemeinden und Versorger stellen Formulare bereit, auf denen man eine Teich- oder Poolbefüllung beantragen kann. Oft werden in diesem Zusammenhang auch Vermerke beim Versorger selbst hinterlegt, da davon ausgegangen wird, das so ein Teich oder Pool auch auf Grund von Verdunstung wieder befüllt werden muss.

Selbst bei Vor-Ort-Kontrollen, werden Teich- und Poolanlagen oft kommentarlos in die Datenbank aufgenommen und der Mehrverbrauch als Verdunstung, oder eben Gartenbewässerung abgehakt. Solange kein großes Ungleichgewicht zwischen tatsächlichem Gartenwasserverbrauch, dem Teichvolumen und der zu bewässernden Grünfläche besteht, wird ein Versorger es ohnehin schwer haben nachzuweisen, wofür man das Gartenwasser verwendet hat und wohin es verschwunden ist.

Es ist in der Praxis also durchaus möglich, dass manche Gemeinden das Thema lockerer handhaben, als andere.

Aus persönlicher Recherche kann ich bestätigen, dass das Anmelden eines größeres Pool/Teich kein Problem darstellt und ein damit einhergehender angekündigter Mehrverbrauch von Gartenwasser kommentarlos akzeptiert wird.

Man sollte beachten, dass der Betrieb von Koiteichen mit regelmäßigen Wasserwechseln sicher nicht zur Grundausbildung der Mitarbeiter der Gemeinde gehört. Daher wird nicht nach einer Entsorgung von Teichwasser gefragt.


*Teichwasser mit Medikamenten und Chemikalien*

Beim Einleiten von Teichwasser in einen Schmutzwasserkanal, das Medikamente oder andere Chemikalien enthält, ist Vorsicht geboten. Im Regelfall benötigen solche Einleitungen Einleitgenehmigungen. Sollten diese nicht vorliegen und eine illegale Einleitung mit Folgeschäden aufgedeckt werden, können hohe Geldstrafen die Folge sein. Dasselbe gilt für das Versickern auf Grundstücken oder in öffentliche Gräben, was unter Umweltverschmutzung gehandhabt wird. Stark belastete Abwässer sind einer Vorbehandlung zu unterziehen, oder gesondert zu entsorgen, solange keine Einleiterlaubnis vorliegt.


*Fazit*

Wer seinen Koichteich gerade plant, baut oder schon betreibt und dem Thema bisher keine weitere Beachtung geschenkt hat, sollte zumindest jetzt die Folgen abwiegen, welche ein rechtliches Vergehen nach sich ziehen könnte. Eine frühzeitige Auseinandersetzung mit seinem Wasserversorger kann viel Ärger ersparen…aber man will ja bekanntlich auch keine schlafenden Hunde wecken. Eine Zwickmühle.

Alle Teichbesitzer die keinen Gartenwasserzähler, oder Brunnen besitzen und Ihren Wasserwechsel mit Trinkwasser aus dem Haus machen und es dann wieder in den Kanal einleiten, brauchen sich keine weiteren Gedanken machen. Sie sind ja schon genug gestraft mit den Abwassergebühren.


*Dieser Artikel wurde im Speziellen für Koiteich-Foren geschrieben, gilt aber natürlich für jede andere Art von Teich auch.*


----------



## mitch (13. Jan. 2017)

das scheint ja echt ein Tabuthema zu sein


----------



## marcus18488 (13. Jan. 2017)

Als ich bei mir einen Wasserzähler für den Garten beantragte, wurde nach dem Grund gefragt. Beim Einbau wurde an meinem Teich und im Garten noch nach einemmal Abwasserschacht geschaut. 
Ich musste einen Zettel unterschreiben, dass ich das Wasser der Entnahmestelle Garten nur für Teich nachfüllen und gießen verwende und kein Abwasser in den Kanal einleite.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Jan. 2017)

Unser Gartenwasserzähler wurde im letzten August gesetzt.

Ich musste schriftlich bestätigen dass das Wasser lediglich zur Bewässerung des Gartens und zum Befüllen und Nachfüllen des Teichs genutzt wird.Das über den Zähler gezapfte Wasser darf nicht in das Abwassersystem geleitet werden.

Bei mir auch kein Problem, da wir eine kiesgefüllte ca. 6 m³ große Sickergrube haben und auch sonst der Boden sehr sandig ist. Das Wasser läuft schneller ab als ich es nachpumpen kann.

Die Ausführungen von @Teich4You sind natürlich richtig, und juristich gesehen nicht ganz ohne.

Interessant wäre noch zu wissen ob z.B. Teichwasser in die Regenwasserkanallisation eingeleitet werden darf, die ist bei uns getrennt vom Abwassersystem.
Das Abwasser läuft über die Kläranlage, Regenwasser und Oberflächenwasser läuft in ein Sammelbecken und von dort in den Main.

Denn ich denke nicht das Teichwasser belasteter ist als Regen- oder Oberflächenwasser.

Ich werde mich aber hüten deswegen an offizieller Stelle nachzufragen.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Jan. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Interessant wäre noch zu wissen ob z.B. Teichwasser in die Regenwasserkanallisation eingeleitet werden darf, die ist bei uns getrennt vom Abwassersystem.


Da das Teichwasser bei Befüllung mit Trinkwasser als Abwasser deklariert wird, darf es nicht der Regenwasserkanalisation zugeführt werden.
Dasselbe Spiel wie bei der Versickerung, die nicht erlaubt ist.

Wenn der Teich mit Regenwasser gefüllt wird, dass laut Genehmigung auf dem Grundstück versickert werden darf, darf dieses dann später auch wieder versickert werden. Es darf aber nicht der Regenwasserkanalisation zugeführt werden, da man ja verringerte Gebühren zahlt, weil man ja eigentlich nicht den Kanal nutzen wollte. (Ich hoffe das ist verständlich.)

Sicher ist Teichwasser ohne Medikamente und Zusätze nicht so sehr belastet wie das Abwasser aus dem WC oder der Dusche, aber laut Definition ist es nun mal Abwasser.

Und ich kann dir versichern, das "normales" Regenwasser vom Dach, oder der Straße ordentlich belastet ist.
Der ganze Dreck der Autos und aus der Luft wird in die Kanäle gespült.


----------



## tosa (14. Jan. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und ich kann dir versichern, das "normales" Regenwasser vom Dach, oder der Straße ordentlich belastet ist.
> Der ganze Dreck der Autos und aus der Luft wird in die Kanäle gespült.



na, jetzt hast du aber ein Thema angefasst...... grins.... aber du hast leider Recht!


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Jan. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> sowie das von Niederschlägen aus dem Bereich von bebauten oder befestigten Flächen gesammelt abfließende Wasser (Niederschlagswasser).


Zumeist wird das von Kommune zu Kommune unterschiedlich geregelt. Das Wasser von bebauten oder befestigten Flächen ist nicht immer "Schmutzwasser" sondern wird als Regenwasser behandelt.
Selbst Straßengullis, welche ja mit Gummiabrieb, Bremsstaub und ähnlichem belastetes Wasser aufnehmen können, werden bei der einen Kommune in das Abwassersystem geleitet und in der anderen in das Regenwassersystem. Ist aber schon etwas was zum Teil von den Kommunalen Leitungsnetzen abhängig ist. 

Oder anders. Um die Biologie im Klärwerk am laufen zu halten benötigt man eine gewisse menge Wasser. Wenn nun eine Kommune vom Mischwassersystem (Regenwasser und Schmutzwasser in einem Kanal) auf getrennte Systeme umstellt wird immer mehr Regenwasser in die Vorfluter geleitet und immer weniger Schmutzwasser kommt im Klärwerk an. Das Klärwerke wurde aber mal für eine gewisse Wassermenge gebaut. Die benötigen mache Werke zum Klären andere können das eine oder andere Klärbecken stilllegen. Um nicht Milionen in ein neues Klärwerk zu verbraten wird von der Kommune das vorhandenen Klärwerk bis es mal abgeschrieben und marode ist genutzt. Dazu wird dann zum teil Regenwasser benötigt um die Wassermengen zu bekommen die die Bakterien arbeiten zu lassen.

Ebenso wir das zum Teil auch innerhalb der Kommune unterschiedlich geregelt. Die Innenstadt hat Mischwasserkanäle wegen der möglichen Verschmutzungen. Ländliche Regionen werden mit Trennsystemen betrieben und leiten direkt in Bäche ab. Industriegebiete mit großen versiegelten Flächen bekommen für das Regenwasser zwei Becken. Eins zum Absetzen und ggf. Absperren, wenn mal was passieren sollte und ein Speicherbecken für Starkregenereignisse. Zum Puffern.

Ob ein Wasser als Oberflächenwasser oder als Schmutzwasser gilt müsste mittels Wasseranalyse zu klären sein. Die Parameter gibt es beim Wasserwerk.....Es gibt auch Abwässer,  die so belastet sind das diese nicht dem Schmutzwasser zugefürt werden dürfen. Meine auch bei der Zuckerherstellung muss das Wasser selbst vor geklärt werden.


----------



## marcus18488 (14. Jan. 2017)

In meiner Region werden extra Sammelbecken für das Regenwasser gebaut. 
Bei regen Beginn wird das erste Wasser dort gespeichert. Wenn die Becken voll sind wird das sauberere Wasser direkt weitergeleitet. Das etwas schmutzigere Wasser vom Vorlauf wird dann später durch das Klärwerk gepumpt.


----------



## smartcab (7. Okt. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum und bin auf der Suche nach meinem Problem auf diese interessante Seite gestoßén.
Ist sehr schwierig dieses Thema und bitte Euch dringend um Hilfe!
Besten Dank vorab!

Ich wohne seit 20 in einer WG und habe seit ca. 20 Jahren einen Koi-Teich mit 20 m³.
Habe mir auch einen Brunnen schlagen lassen vor ca. 15 Jahren (1 1/2" Rohr oder so, 6 meter tief)
Nun fragt mich die Hausverwaltung nach:
1.Genehmigung der Stadt München für den Brunnen (Habe ich wohl nicht...hab glaub ich nur nach Teich gefragt...hat Stadt nicht interessiert, da unter 100 m³)
2.Genehmigung der WEG liegt wohl auch nicht vor...ich denke das stimmt sogar:-(
3. das beim Wasserwechsel anfallende Abwasser (ca. 5 m²  je 1-2 Wochen) darf ich nicht mehr über das Regenrinnensystem entsorgen!
4. Die wollen nun auch die Stadt zu mir schicken ob nicht doch Abwassergebühren von mir zu entrichten sind.
Weiß nun nicht, wie ich die Fragen beantworten soll bzw. die Lösung für einen Wasserwechsel sein kann.
Habe wirklich einige Koi...vor allem einigermaßen teuere...und kann und will das Hobby nicht von heute auf morgen aufgeben!

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass die WEG/HV mich mit diesen Mitteln zwingen wollen mein Hobby aufzugeben.
Hatte nämlich schon 2 Prozesse wegen Quarantänebecken und Kinderswimmingpool, die ich dann lt. Gerichtsbeschluss abbauen mußte...

Vielen Dank Euch!
Gruß
Manni


----------



## Teich4You (8. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Manni. 
Du solltest einen Anwalt konsultieren der dich berät.


----------



## Turbo (9. Okt. 2020)

Salü Manni
Da ist doch alles schon übelst verbockt. Wer zwei Prozesse wegen Quarantäne Becken braucht, macht was falsch. Da stimmt doch das Wohnklima und die Lebensqualität nicht mehr. Umziehen, neuen Teich bauen und das leben geniessen.
Lg Patrik


----------



## Turbo (9. Okt. 2020)

Danke Teich4You für diesen wertvollen Beitrag.  like


----------



## smartcab (11. Okt. 2020)

Danke für den Tipp, aber mein Anwalt weiß auch nicht wirklich die Lösung...und der kennt sich einigermaßen aus mit Oberflächenwasser usw.
@Turbo: Es ist sonst wunderschön hier und meine Holfe will nicht. Ferner findest Du in München kaum was mit großen Garten...und wenn, dann unbezahlbar
Hat denn sonst keiner ne Idee?
LG
Manni


----------



## PeBo (11. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Manni,
dann ist es doch ganz einfach. Akzeptiere das was da kommt. Bezahle deine Abwassergebühr — ist ja auch benutzt worden. Und falls dir die Brunnennutzung verboten wird, beziehe dein Wasser halt über das Leitungsnetz. Dann kann auch keiner mehr etwas sagen und du und deine WEG/HV können alle wieder ruhig schlafen. Das schlechte Gewissen gegenüber der Stadt braucht dich dann auch nicht mehr zu quälen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2020)

zum Glück hat man Probleme mit "Koipipiwasser" net mehr (Wasserwechsel brauchte ich bei 5 "kleinen" Koi in 100.000l und ca. 200qm2 Folie auch keine zu machen, da kommen bei jeden stärkeren Regen und ca. 200qm2 Folie worauf sich die Regenmenge sammelt ganz schnell mehrere qm3 Wasser austausch zusammen)

das überlaufende Wasser aus dem Teich fällt hier unter die dachflächen- und grundstücksgrößenbezogene Niederschlagswasserabgabe

und mit Brunnen hat man auch keine Probleme, der eigene ist schon vor 1800 angelegt worden (ist mit >200 Jahren trotzdem noch einer der "neusten" im Dörfchen) und fiel daher unter Wassernutzungsrechte die nicht so einfach geändert werden durften

MfG Frank


----------



## Teich4You (12. Okt. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> zum Glück hat man Probleme mit "Koipipiwasser" net mehr (Wasserwechsel brauchte ich bei 5 "kleinen" Koi in 100.000l und ca. 200qm2 Folie auch keine zu machen, da kommen bei jeden stärkeren Regen und ca. 200qm2 Folie worauf sich die Regenmenge sammelt ganz schnell mehrere qm3 Wasser austausch zusammen)
> 
> das überlaufende Wasser aus dem Teich fällt hier unter die dachflächen- und grundstücksgrößenbezogene Niederschlagswasserabgabe
> 
> ...


Ähhh glückwunsch?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2020)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ähhh glückwunsch?



Hi Florian,

die Koi hatte sich ja Axel120470 nach Dillenburg geholt als mir 2017 ihre Buddelei im Teich doch zu viel würde und ich sie daher abgegeben hab - jetzt hab ich nur das Problem das der Teich seitdem zuwucherte weil nichts mehr von den ganzen "Kleinpflanzen" ausgegraben wurde

MfG Frank


----------

